# [RISOLTO]Gnome-power-manager

## ashlar

Ieri ho aggiornato il mio sistema e da quel momento gnome-power-manager non carica più l'icona nella barra delle applicazioni (quella dove si vede anche lo stato della batteria per intendersi). Non ho alcuna idea di dove io possa andare a leggere il log di tale applicazione. Anche lanciata manualmente l'applicazione non da errori, è visibile attraverso il comando "ps aux|grep gnome-power-manager" ma le icone non sono visibili...

P.S. Dimenticavo di dire che utilizzando il pulsante per spegnere il pc la scelta di sospensione o ibernazione è presente e funzionante.Last edited by ashlar on Wed Oct 24, 2007 6:41 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## mrfree

Dai uno sguardo qui (sezione problemi noti)

----------

## ashlar

 *mrfree wrote:*   

> Dai uno sguardo qui (sezione problemi noti)

 

Mi ero dimenticato di dirlo, quello script l'ho già messo in avvio e l'icona non ricompare neanche dopo il kill e il restart dello gnome-power-manager.

----------

## mrfree

Se lo hai messo tra i programmi all'avvio nel gestore delle sessioni non credo aiuti

----------

## Onip

prova a killarlo e a lanciarlo a mano. l'icona nella tray appare?

Se sì allora devi mettere all'avvio di gnome uno script che stia in sleep tot secondi e poi killi e rilanci gnome-power-manager.

----------

## unz

 *mrfree wrote:*   

> Se lo hai messo tra i programmi all'avvio nel gestore delle sessioni non credo aiuti

 

Io l'ho messo lì, e funziona. Utilizzo gnome mascherato.

----------

## ashlar

innanzitutto grazie a tutti per le risposte.

Lo script l'ho sempre avuto li e fino a ieri andava senza problemi, ovviamente ho provato anche a killarlo a mano e a rilanciarlo, ma come prima non ho risolto niente... le icone non compaiono!

----------

## gutter

 *Onip wrote:*   

> prova a killarlo e a lanciarlo a mano. l'icona nella tray appare?
> 
> Se sì allora devi mettere all'avvio di gnome uno script che stia in sleep tot secondi e poi killi e rilanci gnome-power-manager.

 

Si così funziona. Confermo.

----------

## ashlar

 *Onip wrote:*   

> prova a killarlo e a lanciarlo a mano. l'icona nella tray appare?
> 
> Se sì allora devi mettere all'avvio di gnome uno script che stia in sleep tot secondi e poi killi e rilanci gnome-power-manager.

 

A me con quel trucco funzionava fino a pochi giorni fa, ora non da nessun messaggio d'errore ma l'icona non appare in tray... mi accontenterò di usarlo senza  :Sad: 

----------

## MeMyselfAndI

hai controllato se e' in esecuzione con un ps -e ? Se si non e' che semplicemente nelle opzioni non hai attivato la visualizzazione dell'icona nella traybar ?

----------

## ashlar

 *MeMyselfAndI wrote:*   

> hai controllato se e' in esecuzione con un ps -e ? Se si non e' che semplicemente nelle opzioni non hai attivato la visualizzazione dell'icona nella traybar ?

 

Bingo!!!

un applauso per MeMyselfAndI ... non so come non so perchè ma non era più marcata l'opzione "mostra icona sempre". Me ne sono accorto dopo la sua pensata andando nel menù "Sistema"->"Preferenze"->"Gestione alimentazione".

----------

